# R34 Insurance - is it a joke ??



## DArby (Mar 31, 2004)

Having settled on an R34 VSpec as my particular choice i have started getting quotes.

UK Models seem to be around £900/1000 from various people, but JSpec seems to go through roof.

Adrian Flux have quoted me £1800.00 which seems absolute b*llsh*t.

At 38yrs with a clean license and full no claims Bedfordshire village location, garaged etc. I cant believe this is realistic, though they say it is.

My Supra TT insurance was £550. A recent quote from Priveledge for a Maserati 3200GT was only £850.00

So me now thinks its might be back to the Massa, as much as i like the idea of the R34 i'll be buggered if im paying 1.8k a year.

Anyone else similar age etc. paying this kind of figure...



Dean.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Skyline Insurance is joke - especially the whole import vs. uk bullsh1t. They are the same car for fks sake! Leather and a couple of oil coolers should put the ins. cost up if anything.

Try insuring one with a roll cage and it is seriously laughable.

Try Insbro from the Lancer Register at Pace Ward Financial Services. He might quote you happy.

http://www.pw-f.co.uk/


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Try O&S 02083886000- they knocked £500 off my insurance !


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Try Liverpool Victoria


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

Liverpool Victoria  

36 Full NCB, garaged, cornish village.
R34 GTR (non Vpsec) Import with some mods under £800


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

*insurance*

try Tesco`s 5% discount over net


----------

